# Saving up for TX- how do you do it :o)



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi there!   
This isn't noseache thread by me about how much you have or anything     
I just wondered how people were making extra money to go towards your IVF/ICSI etc fund?
I'm thinking about ebaying some bits and pieces to start the fund but any other money saving ideas appreciated!

Thanks Ladies
Frin x


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Frindabelle,

I am always trying to come up with money saving ideas - difficult isn't it?

I've also considered selling items on e-bay. I've got some collectable bears - I've recently seen a similar collection go for a few hundred pounds. It's amazing what people will buy on e-bay and I think it's a good place to start.

Here are some other things that I'm doing/am considering (not necessarily relevant for everyone but perhaps it may give you some ideas):

I've taken on a part-time evening job (1.75 hours per evening). All the money from this job goes straight into my ICSI fund. 

I do a (very small) bit of travelling for work (7 miles maximum per week). The petrol money I get back (45 p per mile) goes straight into the ICSI fund.

I take part in on-line surveys that pay cash (this is not a very good way of making money, I'm yet to reach the minimum required to request a cheque).

I've signed up to a market research company (Saros) that recruits for telephone interviews/face-to-face interviews (although I am yet to be accepted for those to which I've applied).

I've tried saving any loose change (<50 p) in a savings jar (unfortunately, I've had to raid this recently so this isn't going particularly well).

As a last resort I will consider taking part in a clinical trial. There is one I have my eye on at the moment for asthma sufferers - if accepted, seven out-patient visits would earn me £400. 

I've been saving since the end of April. I've not saved up anywhere near as much as I'd like but it's better than nothing! 

Good luck!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad you started a thread like this
When the boards were moved round there were a few threads like this and I think they ended up getting lost   


There are loads of Mystery Shopper/Survey websites (search Google), just make sure you sign up to a UK based one. I have done a few of these before and are good to get a bit of money in when you are doing what you would normally do week in week out. I would suggest to sign up to a few companies so you get a better choice of what you want to do.


And I would be    by my bosses if I didn't mention Betterware    work in your spare time, delivering catalogues in local area for sales, all stationary FOC. I even have some people that only get their sales by word of mouth (school/clubs etc) rather than delivering books.


OF course there are other companies that work similar to us, like Avon and Kleeneze


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hiya! thanks for replying, I've often thought about doing surveys but I wasn't sure how legit they were    
I'm thinking about getting an evening cleaning job and then putting just that into savings too, you know what it's like though you save a bit a then the car goes wrong or something and I have to dip into it


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there Frindabelle,

Do you have a spare room?  I am going to take in a friend as a lodger and her rent money is going to pay off my DEIVF loan, I know not everyone can do this, but its the easiest way I can think of to get regular extra income.  I am also thinking about getting a bar job as I have zero social life as I cant afford to go out so might be good for me to there.

I also buy stuff at car boot sales and sell it on ebay for 5 times what I paid for it.  Shoes and clothes go well.

Passenger xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

